
Running the Browser in the Cloud - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/u/blog/how-to-run-your-browser-in-the-cloud/
======
tutfbhuf
> Automatically closes inactive tabs and makes it easy to get them back Too
> many tabs? Do you have a tab addiction? Tab Wrangler closes tabs that
> haven't been used recently.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
wrangler/egnjh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
wrangler/egnjhciaieeiiohknchakcodbpgjnchh?hl=en)

------
nicey
I like the idea. I think this would solve my battery issues as well, because
with high cpu usage comes low battery life. I also wonder if a phone is enough
to have a smooth session. Imagine carrying only a phone and a keyboard around
and having access to a full powered desktop/browser.

------
jedisct1
Just use Puffin [https://www.puffin.com/](https://www.puffin.com/)

------
steve1977
Or, just use proper applications instead of shitty webapps.

